# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  ::::::::: FK Exclusive - Director Mr. Major Ravi talks to ForumKeralam :::::::::

## Rohith

*ForumKeralam Proudly Presents....*

 *An Exclusive Interview with Director Mr Major Ravi
* 
He talks about**:

+ His latest movie 'Khandahar', its cost,Total business as of now (Satellite Right, Overseas right etc)

+ Characters of Mr Mohanlal and Mr Amithabh Bachan in the movie 'Khandahar'

+ Technical aspect of 'Khandahar'

+ His relationship and experience with Mammootty / Mohanlal / Dileep.

+ Poor BO Performance of 'Mission 90 days'.

+ His comment on director Ranjith's opinion about Mr Mohanlal that 'one to communication' is not possible with him.

+ Next Films in his mind.

+ Characters of Mohanlal in his next movies. 

Part 1 - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M28G5UQ54lU"]YouTube - Exclusive Interview with Mr. Major Ravi - Part 1[/ame]

Part 2 - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thP2Ux-KslM"]YouTube - Interview with Mr Major Ravi Part 2[/ame]

*ForumKeralam wishes all the very best for the movie 'Khandahar'

*

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx lakku&rohithi..

*

----------


## DrRoy

WOW gr8...best of luck kandahaar. Thx lakku rohith n major :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Wow!! Thanks.. ini kelkatte...

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Thanks Lakku and Rohith*

----------


## noonu

thanks lakku and rohith team.....

----------


## P K M

Thanks Lakku and Rohith

----------


## abcdmachan

*Thanks Rohith and lakku anno........
Gd wrk......*

----------


## veecee

damar padaar  :Clap:  :Clap: 
thanks lakku and rohith , fk  :salut:

----------


## rozzes

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Rohith

> thanks to laku n rohith,,,,,,,,,, adipoli aayitundu
>  innanu kandathu


fk rockz...... :Yeye:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> padam kidukumallo alle..??\\:D/



Padam  kidilam aarikkum  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  lalettaan rockz

----------


## Rohith

> Padam  kidilam aarikkum  lalettaan rockz


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> wow...........good one................
> 
> thanks rohit and lakooran..................
> *
> 
> thanks to FK ennu padathil ezhuthi kanikkann paryamayirunuu.*  ............



 :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> man,fk really roxx...thanks guyss...undoubtedly the best place for mal cinema lovers in the net today...fk....


 :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## John Raj

ethu sharikkum oru thakarppan interview aayirunnu with 2 parts...
thanks lakku and rohith.....  :Clap:

----------


## Rohith

> ethu sharikkum oru thakarppan interview aayirunnu with 2 parts...
> thanks lakku and rohith.....


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Priyan

*Ethu poloru Interview FK charithrathil aadyam.....E interview ORKUT,FACEBOOK ellathilum kidannu karanguvallee.......TNX LAKKOO & ROHITH
*

----------


## Rohith

> *Ethu poloru Interview FK charithrathil aadyam.....E interview ORKUT,FACEBOOK ellathilum kidannu karanguvallee.......TNX LAKKOO & ROHITH
> *


seriously??

----------


## Warlord

> *Ethu poloru Interview FK charithrathil aadyam.....E interview ORKUT,FACEBOOK ellathilum kidannu karanguvallee.......TNX LAKKOO & ROHITH
> *



 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Ethu poloru Interview FK charithrathil aadyam.....E interview ORKUT,FACEBOOK ellathilum kidannu karanguvallee.......TNX LAKKOO & ROHITH
> *



Ollathano???????

----------


## solomon7

*Thnx Rohith and lakkoo....*

----------


## John Raj

> *Ethu poloru Interview FK charithrathil aadyam.....E interview ORKUT,FACEBOOK ellathilum kidannu karanguvallee.......TNX LAKKOO & ROHITH
> *


 :Silsila:  :Silsila:   :Silsila:   :Silsila:   :Silsila:   :Silsila:   :Silsila:   :Silsila:

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

thanks rohith & lakkuran....

----------


## Saathan

482 views.... kandahar irangunnathinu munpu 500 views kittumo?

----------


## siyadsalah

thx guys...good wrk...!!!

----------


## John Raj

> 482 views.... kandahar irangunnathinu munpu 500 views kittumo?


enthaa samshayam.............
ithu lalettante padathe patti parayunna interview aanu.............. :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## Warlord

> enthaa samshayam.............
> ithu lalettante padathe patti parayunna interview aanu..............




 :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:

----------


## Lakkooran

> enthaa samshayam.............
> ithu lalettante padathe patti parayunna interview aanu..............


 :Kettoda:  :Kettoda:

----------


## Lakkooran

*581 Views*...

----------


## Saathan

> *581 Views*...


orkut il okke itto?

----------


## Rohith

> *581 Views*...


 :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Lakkooran

> orkut il okke itto?



Khandahar communityil ittu.. Mattu mikka interviews pole ithum arum engum kondu poyi ittilla :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rohith

> Khandahar communityil ittu.. Mattu mikka interviews pole ithum arum engum kondu poyi ittilla


pakshe ithile content okke ooru chutti pak avare poyitund.. :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> pakshe ithile content okke ooru chutti pak avare poyitund..



Lal communityil okke kondu idamarunnu. Njan join cheyyan nokkiyappo Vimal Kumarinte oppu medichondu chellan paranju :pirat:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Lal communityil okke kondu idamarunnu. Njan join cheyyan nokkiyappo Vimal Kumarinte oppu medichondu chellan paranju


 *Iyalu oppu ittu kodukkedo/ ii oru satyam prayam... rohith anu vimalkumar...vimalkumaranu rohith*

----------

